# Hey



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

well i am now dealing with pigeons i have 3 pigeons, i have no idea of the genders but i will learn eventually, a question to ask, how to tell the breed and gender of a pigeon i am not sure if my pigeons are tumblers,rollers or homers.

Q#2: i have had the pigeons for about a week now how long until i can let them out to fly cause the are still afraid of me, and still getting used to the enviorment. so i should give them about 2 months or so.

Q#3: How long until the breeding will commence, i wanna be successful,and do a good job.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

haha you sound like me. Welcome. There are some experts on here that will teach you a ton.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Need some pictures*

If you have homing pigeons, you may never be able to let them fly free as good homers always return (or at least try to) to their birthplace.

Virtually any other breed can be released within a month or so, that is if they are content where you have them. If their home is too small or doesn't have enough perch space, they may look for better digs. Some may stay after a week or two but it's better to wait longer.

It doesn't take alot to make them happy. My first pigeon coop (when I was 8 years old) was a 30 inch wooden box with a screen front and I managed to keep two pair returning to this box.

Bill


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

now i have 6 pigeons, i think one of them have paired themselves what are signs of a pair( who has mated).
i checked the box and they had 4 twigs in there, what can i use as nesting material,
but i have some twigs and grasses in the cage.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Make sure that you have enough room in your loft!
The males become teritorial about their space. 
A single (extra) female can destroy another females eggs (nest)
Most lofts have three compartments (or more)
Male, Female, and Young. And a sick or injured Hospital area.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

trust me i figured that out, they don't like no one in that box, they attack every one near and in it other than themselves.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

B09, If you could post some pictures of your pigeons, lots of folks here would be able to tell you what kind you have. If not just describe them as best as you can.
Now days, I think that just about all breeds come in all different colors, but if you could describe their physical qualities, that might help.
You might have mix breeds also.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

my pigeons are nesting, they started a nest they are making a circle with twigs and other grasses,they are doing a good job at it too, also what i wanted to ask they started nesting like tuesday how long until the first egg from now


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It varies*



birdman09 said:


> my pigeons are nesting, they started a nest they are making a circle with twigs and other grasses,they are doing a good job at it too, also what i wanted to ask they started nesting like tuesday how long until the first egg from now


But from nest building to egg laying, normally from a couple days to a week or so. 

Bill


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

the nest is now thicker, more stuff has ben added.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a pigeon egg, i am not sure which of the two pigeons laid it but one is protecting it, and the other one is out on the floor resting i think the one on the floor is the one who laid the egg.
I am so happy, the egg was laid yesturday (21st may,08)
They aren't sitting on it do you think that there is bound to be another egg.
Please reply my joy is over whelming right now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdman09 said:


> I have a pigeon egg, i am not sure which of the two pigeons laid it but one is protecting it, and the other one is out on the floor resting i think the one on the floor is the one who laid the egg.
> I am so happy, the egg was laid yesturday (21st may,08)
> They aren't sitting on it do you think that there is bound to be another egg.
> Please reply my joy is over whelming right now.


yes, there should be another egg tomorrow (23rd) around 4:00ish. Most pigeons do not sit on the eggs regularly until the second one is laid. This is so both eggs get incubated the same amount of time and hatch pretty close together. Once the second egg is laid, you'll be able to tell which is Daddy and which is Momma. Mom will sit on the eggs all night, up until around 10 or 11, then Dad will sit until around 3 or 4 in the afternoon. The Dads get the good end of this deal.  If possible, it would be nice if you can set a dish of feed right by the nest. That way Mom doesn't have to leave the eggs to eat. Don't worry about water. She will jump off the nest to get a quick drink. 
Are these birds in some sort of nest box? Don't know what sort of set up you have for the birds. Anyway........if the eggs are fertile, you should have babies around June 10th or 11th.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

so i guest today is the day the second egg arrives and from then on pray for hatchlings.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

i also want to ask which day is it when the babies eyes first open. and when can i touch the chicks.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

yay the second egg was laid i am so happy, so by jun 10-12 the eggs shall hatch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

k


birdman09 said:


> yay the second egg was laid i am so happy, so by jun 10-12 the eggs shall hatch.


good luck birdman, I know you must be excited.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

greatly i am going to post pictures later on, of the parents and the eggs, and i am going to take picture of there growth. and when they hatch i will not be as nosey as i want to be


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

eggs will be hatching next week.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

THE EGGS


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

birdman09 said:


> THE EGGS


There they ARE!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice lookin eggs too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

are you sure they are fertile , they look clear to me ..


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

do you think they are clear.


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the mother on the eggs.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Are the eggs glossy or more of a pastel white color? What twigs/ sticks are you using? Hope you got a pair of fertile eggs.... Good luck Birdman....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

dont worry it might just be the lighting in the picture , just keep track of the days and if they dont hatch by their hatch date your birds will start a new nest and you can start the count down all over a again


----------



## birdman09 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good News & Bad News,

Bad News:-
The parents abandoned the egg and they got cold and the chicks died.

Good News:-
The pigeons finally got let out for the first time, and they were flying like hawks it was soo cool.


----------

